# Look at her run!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice job!!

How old?


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

she's five =]]


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice! Looks like she's responding wonderfully!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok......


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a little concerned about the hard surfaces you're running her on. Cute horse though.


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

Er, the video is from today, the horse is five, and i'm twenty. I don't know which "how old" you were talking about." ^_^ 

She is responding GREAT! I'm so proud of that mare.

And she's running on sand. I always have her slow down significantly on the gravel, but not to a walk from a gallop. Gotta let that baby cool down so she doesn't keel over. =]]


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Morganshoww, what does "Okay......." mean? If I'm confused, I'm sure the OP is too

Pretty mare! I love the brighter shades of chesnut


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

ameliaelizabeth said:


> And she's running on sand. I always have her slow down significantly on the gravel, but not to a walk from a gallop. Gotta let that baby cool down so she doesn't keel over. =]]


Well put! :lol: Looks like you're doing wonderful with her, glad she's going well in a snaffle! Love her color, what breed? We have some nice galloping fields around the farm here too, we just stick to the grass shoulder to trot them out afterwards...a few of ours have ouchie feet to begin with so they hate the little pebbles!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks pretty good. I can almost hear her complaining though.... "I can't believe you are making me run behind this car. I am getting grit in my mouth!!" LOL. She is gorgeous and looks like a very smooth mover.


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

=]] thank you. last thing i want is for her to die on me after a run. >< that'd break my itty bitty heart. she's a missouri fox trotter. 

^_^ thanks smrobs. she seems to really enjoy running. it was hilarious-- she'd hear the car start up (we'd stop and let her walk off the previous run) and turn right to it and start prancing, waiting for "take off". haha!


----------

